# Φθόνος (και ολίγη ζηλοτυπία)



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

Jealous hostility toward a romantic rival is an acceptable topic for conversation. Envious hostility toward a professional rival is more like an embarrassing body function: please do not share.
(....) our invidious impulses may help explain why humans are comparatively less hierarchical than many primate species, more prone to a rough egalitarianism and to rebelling against kings and tycoons (μολονότι, όπως λέει, φθόνος υπάρχει και στις μαϊμούδες)
(...) Envy may also help keep us in line, making us so desperate to look good that we take the high road and start to act good, too.

Άρθρο της New York Times.


----------

